# Kenpo Weapons Techniques



## Atlanta-Kenpo

What the heck is going on with all this horrible Kenpo weapons stuff?

NOW I KNOW I AM GONNA GET A BUNCH OF E MAILS SAYING THAT SO AND SO HAS DEVELOPED THIS AND THAT AND IT WORKS AND IT IS THE LATEST AND GREATEST THING. GM SO AND SO IS A EXPERT KNIFE/STICK FIGHTER AND PROFESSOR X OR Y JUST DEVELOPED MORE LANCE TECHNIQUES TO DEAL WITH THIS AND THAT.  FORM 6, 7 & 8 ARE ALL WEAPONS FORMS AND THAT TEACHES BLAH BLAH BLAH

HOG WASH

THE KENPO WEAPONS TECHNIQUES ARE MOSTLY CATORGY COMPLETION AND SOME BASIC IDEAS.  THAT IS IT!!!!! 

KENPO IS A KICK BUTT EMPTY HANDS SELF DEFENSE ART!!!
NOT A WEAPONS ART!!!!
NOT A GRAPPLING ART!!!!!

HOLY COW PEOPLE

WHAT THE HECK!

If you want ground work go get trained in wrestling, judo or bjj.

If you want weapons training get some FMA training..

Don't try to fit a square peg in a round hole.


Just my thoughts.


----------



## MJS

And don't forget that just because you are having a hard time with something or that something is 'missing' it just may be your Kenpo that is lacking, not the whole art.

The above is a reply that I get when I too mention certain areas, such as grappling.  It was not intended to take a shot at you or your post.  In a way, I'm actually agreeing with much of what you say.

Now, this isn't to say that the weapons stuff won't work.  However, and this is just my opinion, but if I'm going to dive into the ground or weapon world, I'd rather look at arts that specialize.  I get my ground work from BJJ and my weapons work from Arnis.  Have I made drastic changes in the Kenpo defenses?  I try to maintain the Kenpo flavor, but I use the ideas from the others to make it better for me.


----------



## kenpofighter

That is why if you forget what the attack is for a teck. just make it for a right punch, because you have a good chance of being right. Kenpo was and is not a weapons art. Yeah, we have five knife defenses out of 150 to 154 teck. But I must say that we do have a few more club attacks.


----------



## brianhunter

I agree....sometimes when people try to "kenpoize" an outside element or issue people feel is lacking in the base system. When a lot of people do this they miss the essence of what they are trying to convert or fill in the system. 

By the way Brian....I'll get those vids we took emailed before the end of the week. I was fun working out this weekend! I was watching the video from the camp last year and it appears we did a lot of joking/training together there too hahahaha.


----------



## HKphooey

As always.... if it works for you, use it.  If it does not, don't!  Simple as that.

(If it does not, you are probably doing it wrong  )


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> What the heck is going on with all this horrible Kenpo weapons stuff?
> 
> NOW I KNOW I AM GONNA GET A BUNCH OF E MAILS SAYING THAT SO AND SO HAS DEVELOPED THIS AND THAT AND IT WORKS AND IT IS THE LATEST AND GREATEST THING. GM SO AND SO IS A EXPERT KNIFE/STICK FIGHTER AND PROFESSOR X OR Y JUST DEVELOPED MORE LANCE TECHNIQUES TO DEAL WITH THIS AND THAT. FORM 6, 7 & 8 ARE ALL WEAPONS FORMS AND THAT TEACHES BLAH BLAH BLAH
> 
> HOG WASH
> 
> THE KENPO WEAPONS TECHNIQUES ARE MOSTLY CATORGY COMPLETION AND SOME BASIC IDEAS. THAT IS IT!!!!!
> 
> KENPO IS A KICK BUTT EMPTY HANDS SELF DEFENSE ART!!!
> NOT A WEAPONS ART!!!!
> NOT A GRAPPLING ART!!!!!
> 
> HOLY COW PEOPLE
> 
> WHAT THE HECK!
> 
> If you want ground work go get trained in wrestling, judo or bjj.
> 
> If you want weapons training get some FMA training..
> 
> Don't try to fit a square peg in a round hole.
> 
> 
> Just my thoughts.


 
Near as I can tell, you're preaching to the choir. When I wanted to leanr how to fight with sharp shiny thingy's, I didn;t turn to kenpo forms. I went to FMA, and some sepcialized JMA. Wrassle? BJJ. Throw people? Judo. 

I think the weapons sets in kenpo aboludly suck. The knife and stick sets are filled with bad ideas...I often have to de-program kenpoka around this idea. Luckily, having them try to use their sticks while I come at them in full Arnis mode, it doesn't take long. When I started Arnis, it was considered absolute blasphemy to go outside the kenpo system for anything. At the friday night seminars the year after Mr. parker died, some guy was there teaching "kenpo sticks". I held mine like an escrimador, and he promptly went off on why we should never do it like the FMA's.

I went along for the sake of respectfulness to Mr. Parker (it was the memorial IKC), but the rest of the seminar, I never saw him present stuff that wasn't better adressed in FMA. I look at it functionally: who actually has more front line experience training, sparring, and fighting with sticks....kenpo guys, or FMA guys. So, who is more likely to have better practical experience informing their expertise?

D.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

HKphooey said:


> As always.... if it works for you, use it. If it does not, don't! Simple as that.
> 
> (If it does not, you are probably doing it wrong  )


 
Hey, Brian...you coming to budocamp?


----------



## HKphooey

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Hey, Brian...you coming to budocamp?


 

Actually it is Wayne.   Where is the camp?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

HKphooey said:


> Actually it is Wayne.  Where is the camp?


 
Sorry about that. In a fit of my usual coordinative excellence, I hit the wrong button...was aiming (mentally, anyway) for Brian Hunter. However, if you're interested, we'd love to have you. Omaha, Nebraska, mid september (www.budocamponline.com).

Back to target practice,

D.


----------



## Doc

Ed Parker's vision of his modern Kenpo was, and has always been philosophically, an empty hand art/science. 

In his transition to the Chinese Influence of Ark Wong and others, he installed, (with the assistance of Chuck Sullivan), A Staff Set at the urgings of Sifu Ark Wong to "improve body mechanics." Obviously from a self-defense perspective, a staff is not a consideration in day-to-day self defense. (please keep the broom stick in a parking lot argument to yourself).

When Gil Hibben created the Parker Knife as his black belt thesis project, in sparked some interest in knives with Ed Parker himself, but still essentially lay dormant until the IKC Kata/Forms Divisions began to grow. 

Originally, "kata" was a singular group of competitors, primarily because initially Ed Parker taught Kenpo really didn't have "forms" of any note or codification. Thus the first IKC was dominated by Japanese and Okinawan Traditionalists. In fact, only stand-out Kajukenbo competitors Carlos Bunda in black uniform, and Steve Sanders in white, made much of splash even in "kumite" or sparring divisions. Thus, the very basic and developing forms of kenpo were not suitable for competition. Imagine your odds of winning in black belt competition with "Long One."

So this prompted Ed Parker to create forms specifically to allow Kenpo in His Lineage to compete in His Tournament. Every form after "Short Three" was specifically created for that purpose, and a division created to accommodate them. As previously stated, originally there was one "kata" division. Than with the explosion of Chinese Stylist participating, Forms were divided into "hard," and "soft" divisions. 

Some Kenpo/Kajukenbo students had difficulty fitting, (and winning), in the two divisions, so a third division of "medium forms" was created specifically to accommodate them.

Than the traditionalist started bringing weapons forms into their competition and winning. With complaints from empty hand competitors of unfair competition, an "open" weapons forms division was created.

With the introduction of traditional weapons forms divisions to the IKC, Parker was deluged by Kenpo Students to create weapons forms so they could compete. This is what brought weapons into the commercial kenpo curriculum. None of those forms were created for kenpo self-defense purposes.


----------



## IWishToLearn

*Bookmarks post*


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Doc said:


> Ed Parker's vision of his modern Kenpo was, and has always been philosophically, an empty hand art/science.
> 
> In his transition to the Chinese Influence of Ark Wong and others, he installed, (with the assistance of Chuck Sullivan), A Staff Set at the urgings of Sifu Ark Wong to "improve body mechanics." Obviously from a self-defense perspective, a staff is not a consideration in day-to-day self defense. (please keep the broom stick in a parking lot argument to yourself).
> 
> When Gil Hibben created the Parker Knife as his black belt thesis project, in sparked some interest in knives with Ed Parker himself, but still essentially lay dormant until the IKC Kata/Forms Divisions began to grow.
> 
> Originally, "kata" was a singular group of competitors, primarily because initially Ed Parker taught Kenpo really didn't have "forms" of any note or codification. Thus the first IKC was dominated by Japanese and Okinawan Traditionalists. In fact, only stand-out Kajukenbo competitors Carlos Bunda in black uniform, and Steve Sanders in white, made much of splash even in "kumite" or sparring divisions. Thus, the very basic and developing forms of kenpo were not suitable for competition. Imagine your odds of winning in black belt competition with "Long One."
> 
> So this prompted Ed Parker to create forms specifically to allow Kenpo in His Lineage to compete in His Tournament. Every form after "Short Three" was specifically created for that purpose, and a division created to accommodate them. As previously stated, originally there was one "kata" division. Than with the explosion of Chinese Stylist participating, Forms were divided into "hard," and "soft" divisions.
> 
> Some Kenpo/Kajukenbo students had difficulty fitting, (and winning), in the two divisions, so a third division of "medium forms" was created specifically to accommodate them.
> 
> Than the traditionalist started bringing weapons forms into their competition and winning. With complaints from empty hand competitors of unfair competition, an "open" weapons forms division was created.
> 
> With the introduction of traditional weapons forms divisions to the IKC, Parker was deluged by Kenpo Students to create weapons forms so they could compete. This is what brought weapons into the commercial kenpo curriculum. None of those forms were created for kenpo self-defense purposes.


 
Yeah, but what would you know about it? Oh...wait...I seem to recall something about somebody running the IKC's for a dozen or so years, including writing the rulebook and scoring criteria for judges to follow in various forms divisions. Nevermind.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan

Being a taekwondoist, I see a lot of taekwondo schools that start introducing weapons into their taekwondo curriculum.  

Some won't do so until after the student in blackbelt.  This is mainly to offer the student something more than just more kicks and punches and poomsae to keep them interested and thus, paying.

Some do so at points in the kyu ranks.  Frankly, I think that this is just a gimmick to entice kids into joining and sticking around past green belt.  I see no benefit to weapons in an empty handed art in the kyu ranks and limited benefit in an empty handed art in the dan ranks, particularly in kukkiwon or WTF schools.

I don't know if the same dynamic rears its head in kenpo or other styles, so if I'm way off base or off topic, my apologies.

Daniel


----------



## MattJ

Doc said:


> With the introduction of traditional weapons forms divisions to the IKC, Parker was deluged by Kenpo Students to create weapons forms so they could compete. This is what brought weapons into the commercial kenpo curriculum. None of those forms were created for kenpo self-defense purposes.


 
Sorry so late to the party, but I just saw this! Very interesting, Doc. Certainly explains a lot about some of the weapons techniques and forms in EPAK.


----------



## hafoc

I hang out at a local Parker Kenpo school, which is run by a wonderful guy, one of the worlds few real gentleman. He allows me to work out solo there and to experiment with my material on his students without any complaint. So, Ive had the chance to observe Kenpo up close, particularly its weapons stuff. Its pretty much the same sort of waving sticks and stick-like objects in the air that you see in other karate and TKD dojos. They dont even practice partner training they way they do with the empty hand stuff (a real strength of the system IMO).

Among other things, I work with a sword group out of Atlanta. The core of our practice is partner drills and then free play. Our material is worlds apart from what you see either in this Kenpo school or in the other karate schools Ive trained in. (Before you argue that you cant compare swords and sticks, let me just say that a two-handed sword is used in much the same way as any staff.)

There are a number of reasons for this, but a major reason I think is the sparring. We go full contact as if these were real weapons and we really meant to hurt or kill each other. Until you do that, you really cant appreciate what works and what doesnt. Weve seen the same thing happen as a result of MMA: what karate people thought were devastating blows and sure fire techniques turned out not to be.

Unfortunately, the students in the dojos who dont have the benefit of this sparring and more realistic training, generally think theyre learning the real thing. Its a shame and a disservice to the students.

I say this with regret, since I spent many years waving sticks around in the air myself. Those years didnt prepare me in the least to deal with a situation in which the other guy really meant to hurt me.


----------



## AIKIKENJITSU

I started learning Tracy Kenpo and then Ed Parker Kenpo in the 70's, getting black belts in both. Yes, American Kenpo is mainly a kick-*** empty hand art. Yet...all the empty hand techniques adapt well in using a knife or sticks. I created more double and single stick techniques, and karambit techniques, all from my knowledge of Kenpo. Kenpo did not teach ground techs, so created 52 ground that mainly just got you off the ground and back onto your feet. I then added more joint locks (sometimes you have to use a joint lock move to be in the best position to strike and kick. 
Find a art that is effective for YOU and stick with it. I'm 5'2" slim and I've been attacked many times in my lilfe and it was over with just one move or strike or kick. One guy in a ocean fog covered town of Oceano, in a dirt alley, I was grabbed by right hand at my chest. My muscle memory took over and using a move from a technique called Snapping Twig, I broke his elbow. I practice my version of American Kenpo, but I've added much to it for my personal use and the teaching of all the adults I have taught. I'm 76 and I practice three times a week and teach adult black belts for higher rank. I created new techniques for beyond 3rd black because no new techniques existed. I now have, practice and teach all the way up to 10th degree black. After 3rd black, I teach 40 new techniques per upper belt ranks.
I'm writing a small book on self-defense techniques and joint locks and am adding the "written" explanation of new techniques from 4th & 5th degree black.. There are no complete pics for these degrees, but I am including pictures that show some aspect of the tech that students may not under stand. 
Forever in AKJ-American Kenpo (my person explained version of American Kenpo)
Sifu 10th black


----------



## jobo

AIKIKENJITSU said:


> I started learning Tracy Kenpo and then Ed Parker Kenpo in the 70's, getting black belts in both. Yes, American Kenpo is mainly a kick-*** empty hand art. Yet...all the empty hand techniques adapt well in using a knife or sticks. I created more double and single stick techniques, and karambit techniques, all from my knowledge of Kenpo. Kenpo did not teach ground techs, so created 52 ground that mainly just got you off the ground and back onto your feet. I then added more joint locks (sometimes you have to use a joint lock move to be in the best position to strike and kick.
> Find a art that is effective for YOU and stick with it. I'm 5'2" slim and I've been attacked many times in my lilfe and it was over with just one move or strike or kick. One guy in a ocean fog covered town of Oceano, in a dirt alley, I was grabbed by right hand at my chest. My muscle memory took over and using a move from a technique called Snapping Twig, I broke his elbow. I practice my version of American Kenpo, but I've added much to it for my personal use and the teaching of all the adults I have taught. I'm 76 and I practice three times a week and teach adult black belts for higher rank. I created new techniques for beyond 3rd black because no new techniques existed. I now have, practice and teach all the way up to 10th degree black. After 3rd black, I teach 40 new techniques per upper belt ranks.
> I'm writing a small book on self-defense techniques and joint locks and am adding the "written" explanation of new techniques from 4th & 5th degree black.. There are no complete pics for these degrees, but I am including pictures that show some aspect of the tech that students may not under stand.
> Forever in AKJ-American Kenpo (my person explained version of American Kenpo)
> Sifu 10th black


why do people keep resurrecting decades old threads ?


----------



## AIKIKENJITSU

I studied Tracy andd Ed Parker (American Kenpo) and taught since 1973, Ed Parker's style. I now have a modified verison  of American Kenpo because I wanted to advance.As you knnow, there are no more techniqus past 3rd black and I am a technique specialist. I am now a 10th degree in AKJ-American Kenpo, after creating and praticing new techs up to tenth. After third, all belt techs consist of 40 new techniques. I am writing a small book with self-defense techs and also joint locks and the "written" explanation of the new technqiues in 4th and 5th degree black. This is for the Kenpo black belts that wanted more techqnieus. Those of you that are so called 5th degree black, that is because you were taught the same techs as I but not as many in each belt. I go wilth 24 techs per belt which gives you 3rd degree. I hope to have pulobished all the degrees techs up to 10th degree someday soon. If you are Knepo and you have no more techs, advance yourself with these techs.
American Kenpo is a empty hand tech, but the techs adapts well with weapons.
I'm 5'2" slim and I've had many battles on the streets. They all ended with only one move, that is, one strike. 
Sifu 10th degree black


----------



## Headhunter

jobo said:


> why do people keep resurrecting decades old threads ?


Sounds like he was just promoting himself telling us how great he is tbh


----------



## jobo

Headhunter said:


> Sounds like he was just promoting himself telling us how great he is tbh


I think he is trying sell his book, but it still doesn't need an 11 year old thread


----------



## Headhunter

AIKIKENJITSU said:


> I studied Tracy andd Ed Parker (American Kenpo) and taught since 1973, Ed Parker's style. I now have a modified verison  of American Kenpo because I wanted to advance.As you knnow, there are no more techniqus past 3rd black and I am a technique specialist. I am now a 10th degree in AKJ-American Kenpo, after creating and praticing new techs up to tenth. After third, all belt techs consist of 40 new techniques. I am writing a small book with self-defense techs and also joint locks and the "written" explanation of the new technqiues in 4th and 5th degree black. This is for the Kenpo black belts that wanted more techqnieus. Those of you that are so called 5th degree black, that is because you were taught the same techs as I but not as many in each belt. I go wilth 24 techs per belt which gives you 3rd degree. I hope to have pulobished all the degrees techs up to 10th degree someday soon. If you are Knepo and you have no more techs, advance yourself with these techs.
> American Kenpo is a empty hand tech, but the techs adapts well with weapons.
> I'm 5'2" slim and I've had many battles on the streets. They all ended with only one move, that is, one strike.
> Sifu 10th degree black


So you're a 10th degree in your own system? Also have to ask...why do you sign off each post as "sifu 10th degree black" no one here is really that bothered about what rank you are. In my opinion kenpo doesn't need more techniques....half of the established are bs anyway and just thrown in to pad the system with more techniques to keep people paying their fees to learn new stuff. By the time you've learned all the techniques you should have enough tools in your tool box to adapt things yourself.


----------



## Headhunter

AIKIKENJITSU said:


> I started learning Tracy Kenpo and then Ed Parker Kenpo in the 70's, getting black belts in both. Yes, American Kenpo is mainly a kick-*** empty hand art. Yet...all the empty hand techniques adapt well in using a knife or sticks. I created more double and single stick techniques, and karambit techniques, all from my knowledge of Kenpo. Kenpo did not teach ground techs, so created 52 ground that mainly just got you off the ground and back onto your feet. I then added more joint locks (sometimes you have to use a joint lock move to be in the best position to strike and kick.
> Find a art that is effective for YOU and stick with it. I'm 5'2" slim and I've been attacked many times in my lilfe and it was over with just one move or strike or kick. One guy in a ocean fog covered town of Oceano, in a dirt alley, I was grabbed by right hand at my chest. My muscle memory took over and using a move from a technique called Snapping Twig, I broke his elbow. I practice my version of American Kenpo, but I've added much to it for my personal use and the teaching of all the adults I have taught. I'm 76 and I practice three times a week and teach adult black belts for higher rank. I created new techniques for beyond 3rd black because no new techniques existed. I now have, practice and teach all the way up to 10th degree black. After 3rd black, I teach 40 new techniques per upper belt ranks.
> I'm writing a small book on self-defense techniques and joint locks and am adding the "written" explanation of new techniques from 4th & 5th degree black.. There are no complete pics for these degrees, but I am including pictures that show some aspect of the tech that students may not under stand.
> Forever in AKJ-American Kenpo (my person explained version of American Kenpo)
> Sifu 10th black


40 techniques per belt?....I'm sorry but that's to much in my opinion it's far to much for someone to have to learn 40 techniques and that have to practice them to get competent plus practicing old material. Sounds like to me your going for quantity over quality.


----------



## Headhunter

jobo said:


> I think he is trying sell his book, but it still doesn't need an 11 year old thread


Plus the fact his post had nothing to do with the original thread


----------



## Christopher Adamchek

*eating popcorn while watching this thread*


----------



## punisher73

jobo said:


> I think he is trying sell his book, but it still doesn't need an 11 year old thread



Something we whole heartedly agree on!


----------



## Emilewralp

Hi all

Could someone tell me anything about Byakuren Kaikan Karate Kempo somekind full-contact emphasizing offshoot of Shorinji kempo? I tried to search information about it via Google, but results were very limited.

The following


----------

